# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 14/05/2005 (5η)

## Asterias

*To 1o Σύστημα Ναυτοπροσκόπων Κηφισιάς, με ιδιαίτερη να χαρά, 
προσκαλεί όλα τα μέλη του NAUTILIA.GR στο ανοιξιάτικο πανηγύρι, που θα 
λάβει χώρα το Σάββατο 14 Μαΐου και ώρα 19:00 στο κτήμα της Τοπικής Εφορείας Προσκόπων Κηφισιάς Χαρ. Τρικούπη 73 στο Κεφαλάρι Κηφισιάς. Το έντονο ναυτικό στοιχείο, το αρκετό και νόστιμο φαγητό, η μπυρίτσα, το κρασάκι και η καλή μουσική, είναι κάποιοι από τους λόγους που προσκαλούμε τους φίλους του NAUTILIA.GR στο ανοιξιάτικο πανηγύρι μας. Επίσης θα έχουμε ακόμα μια ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας σε ένα αρκετά φιλικό και ευχάριστο περιβάλλον, ναυτικά στολισμένο!  


ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ: 15 €  

Σας περιμένουμε όλους με ιδιαίτερη ανυπομονησία και εγγυόμαστε για το άρτιο του αποτελέσματος. 


Επιπλέον πληροφορίες στον Asteria με π. μ.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Κ εγώ...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!!

Πέρα από το επίσημο της πρόσκλησης, να αναφέρω ότι το ανοιξιάτικο πανηγύρι μας είναι μια βραδυά με φαγητό, μπυρίτσες κρασάκια, ελληνική-θαλασσινή μουσική σε έναν μεγάλο υπαίθριο χώρο στη Κηφισιά, όπου ο στολισμός και το πνεύμα του πανηγυριού είναι ιδιαίτερα ναυτικό. (πχ θα υπάρχει στολισμένο το παραδοσιακό σκάφος του συστήματος και πολλές άλλες εκπλήξεις...) Όλα τα παραπάνω συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην τιμή χωρίς καμία άλλη οικονομική επιβάρυνση!

----------


## xara

Πρέπει να περάσατε πολύ καλά. Εφτασα γύρω στις 10.45' απο Χαλκίδα, είδα ωραία κατάσταση με ζωντανή μουσική, όμως στο δρόμο γινότανε ένας χαμός, δεν έβρισκα να παρκάρω,  είχανε αρχίσει να την ψιλοκάνουνε μερικοί, απ' ότι είδα κι ετσι έφυγα.  :cry:

----------


## Asterias

Γεια σου xara!! 

Αντικειμενικά είχαμε προκαλέσει ένα γενικό μποτιλιάρισμα στο δρόμο, αυτό βέβαια ήταν καλό για εμάς διότι είχαμε αρκετό κόσμο και ευχαριστήθηκαν όλοι!!!

Ευχαριστούμε έστω και που πέρασες, πάντως έαν ερχόσουν έστω και στις 11 θα προλάβαινες να πάρεις μια μεγάλη μυροδιά για το γινόταν. Περιμένω να σηκώσω και φωτογραφίες για να ζηλέψουν και οι υπόλοιποι....!!!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:  ναι για να δούμε φωτό!!!!!!!

----------


## Asterias

Γειά σου milla, 

please, δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο περιμένω ένα φίλο να μου τις στείλει δυστυχώς δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί μου,   :cry:  :cry: λογικά θα τις βάλω τη Πέμπτη το βράδυ!!!

Ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να έχετε ετοιμαστεί, να στεναχωρηθείτε που δεν ήσασταν  χε χε!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

